# Cleaning infected tank.



## DJBLeeK (Sep 14, 2012)

I could use some advice on cleaning a tank after a parasite disaster. I washed everything in hot water, baking soda and vinegar. I have some lava rock that I need to boil or something. They have been drying outside for a few days now.
Is there anything else I should do?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I used bleach and just rinsed it twice with two full tanks of water and added Prime.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I sterilized my tank with a 5% bleach solution for about 15 minutes. Then rinsed everything thoroughly and added dechlorinator for good measure.


----------

